# Anyone have pics of billet grille overlay or other grilles???



## DanoHB (Aug 15, 2012)

I just bought an RS package LT and am looking to spice up the front grille area. Anyone have pics of a billet overlay, or whatever else you have done?


----------



## jdubb11 (Mar 14, 2012)

ebay $80. on each grill the top clips in but the rest has 3m tape around it. i put some additional "goop" on it mainly in the corners to be sure it stays. i like it and it isnt comming off. this pic is actually from my 1st cruze that got totalled but put this on my new one as well


----------



## magicman (Aug 5, 2012)

Not sure if this is what your looking for but i blacked out my front end like this.


----------



## Cavere (Sep 11, 2011)

Magicman could you take a wider picture of your front end. I've been going back and forth about doing something similar to you for months. 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------

